

Is OOP dead? - bconway
https://plus.google.com/100130971560879475093/posts/1AALz7uuHLy

======
moocow01
IMHO barring OOP from CS curriculum is just as ridiculous as basing your
entire curriculum on OOP. I can understand certain people's hatred of OOP but
it is certainly appropriate in certain circumstances. The most well educated
will be those who know when to use a design pattern and when not to.

~~~
pjmlp
I think that people that hate OO, never learned to use it properly.

------
shadesandcolour
First comment: "...At least this way, CMU students will be inoculated against
blind indoctrination.﻿" Because functional programmers are never trying to
indoctrinate you... Right?

------
jdlshore
No.

Gustavo Niemeyer Yesterday 10:51 AM

Probably a wise decision to introduce people to the idea of programming. I
doubt CMU would be making such silly overarching claims, though. In fact, it
isn't [1]:

_"Our planned 15-214 course on software system construction will have much
more extensive coverage of concurrency, as well as object-oriented
abstractions. Both of these are key components of most large-scale,
distributed software systems."_

"Although object-oriented programming (in its myriad forms) remains a dominant
theme in industrial software development, the use of object oriented
languages, such as Java, at the introductory level introduces considerable
complexity and distracts from the core goals at the introductory level. It
seems preferable to give fuller coverage of OO design and implementation
methodology to later in the curriculum to allow more focused concentration on
basics at the introductory level."

[1] [http://reports-archive.adm.cs.cmu.edu/anon/2010/CMU-
CS-10-14...](http://reports-archive.adm.cs.cmu.edu/anon/2010/CMU-
CS-10-140.pdf﻿)

------
venomsnake
I think that OOP is undead. It will be in its current incarnation a zombie
that will live on and on because we have a lot of legacy code. But if you
start project from scratch ... there are better approaches.

I think that Kay was thinking of objects in the context of messaging and
terminating network nodes, not stuff that shares same memory space.

~~~
pjmlp
> But if you start project from scratch ... there are better approaches.

In what languages? Except for C, Pascal and pure FP languages, most modern
languages are anyway either OO based or multi-paradigm.

------
pjmlp
Given that all mainstream languages have some form of OO support, it is a bit
hard to consider it dead.

OO is not the only way to code applications, it all depends on the domain.

Additionally I think the future is anyway multi-paradigm.

------
TeeWEE
I think it is good to focus on only one paradigme initially, and functional
programming is a good choice. Later they learn other paradigma's and how they
can be combined.

Good work!

